# Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?



## dntkoto (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo Zusammen!

Nach langer Abwesenheit melde ich mich im Forum gleich mit einer schlechten Erfahrung (bis jetzt) zurück.
Stichwort Catch-Company!!!|gr: 

Ich hab am 08. 05. 2006 bei denen 2 Sportex-Ruten bestellt.
Am 17. 5. hab ich mal vorsichtig nachfragt (E-Mail), was denn
los sei. Die Kohle war überwiesen, aber die Ruten waren noch nicht da. Man hat mich daraufhin telefonisch informiert, dass 
Sportex wohl Lieferschwierigkeiten habe. Am 14. 06. Hab ich nochmal nachgefragt (E-mail).#c  Keine Antwort. Ich hab angerufen (5-6mal).#c  Keiner hat abgenommen. 
Jetzt muß ich wohl annehmen, dass hier abgezockt wird.
Ich würde gerne von euch wissen, ob ihr Erfahrungen mit der
Catch-Company gemacht habt?;+

Bis denne
dntkoto


----------



## Pete (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...cc ist partner des ab...kenne robert sogar persönlich, wenn auch nur vom sehen...der shop hatte sonst stets gute kritiken...


----------



## Lionhead (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*



			
				dntkoto schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Nach langer Abwesenheit melde ich mich im Forum gleich mit einer schlechten Erfahrung (bis jetzt) zurück.
> Stichwort Catch-Company!!!|gr:
> ...


 
Herzlich willkommen im Board dntkoto,

So etwas sollte man erst sagen, wenn man sich sicher ist und einen guten Anwalt hat.
Bemühe doch mal die Suchfunktion des AB zum Thema Catch-Company.
Sofort von einer Abzocke auszugehen ist meistens vorschnell.

ICh persönlich habe einmal bei Catch-Company bestellt und kann nichts negatives berichten.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Quappenqualle (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Habe auch schonmal eine Sportex bei CC gekauft. War alles top!
Kann echt nich meckern.


----------



## Bambine (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Ich hatte bisher einmal bei Catch-Company bestellt.
Alles soweit in Ordnung.  Bei nichtlieferbaren Waren wurde ich sogar einige Male in den Niederlanden angerufen, einige Male weil ich im Urlaub war. Da ich keine Statement zu den nicht lieferbaren Waren geben konnten, wurde einfach andere Grösse/Farbe (Gummifische) geliefert, was ich auch ok fand, da ich nicht erreichbar war.
Die Bearbeitung an sich ist im Vergleich zu den anderen Online-Shops die ich kenne etwas langsamer - ein Grund dafür war sicherlich die Zeit vor, während und nach Weihnachten, also nicht Catch-Company schuld. Ich hatte die Ware für meinen Urlaubtrip bestellt, aber so, durfte ich ohne die Sachen in den Urlaub fahren. Kann das aber nicht als schlechte Erfahrung bezeichnen.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Habe auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht!

Also erstmal andere Gründe suchen, vll. machen die ja auch mal Urlaub!

greetz


----------



## NorbertF (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Hab auch schon bei Robert eingekauft, war alles bestens.
Der Gute ist bestimmt in Urlaub oder sowas.


----------



## dorschhai (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Naja ich habe vor ein paar Monaten bei einem Kumpel von mir, auch im Board, etliche Wobbler mitbestellt. Die waren recht nachlässig verpackt, die Verpackung beschädigt oder geöffnet. Mein Kumpel hat da mal noch drüber weg gesehen, für mich ist der Laden aber gegessen. Aber muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Rotauge (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch schon bei Robert eingekauft, war alles bestens.
> Der Gute ist bestimmt in Urlaub oder sowas.



Auch wenn ein Händler in Urlaub ist, sollte der Service sichergestellt sein. Ich selber habe dort auch schon gekauft, und war sehr zufrieden mit seinem Service.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich die Sache schnell klären wird.


----------



## Student (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> So etwas sollte man erst sagen, wenn man sich sicher ist und einen guten Anwalt hat. Sofort von einer Abzocke...



Also nach 2 Monaten ist es sicherlich nicht vorschnell, eine solche Vermutung zu äußern und hier nachzufragen, oder? 

Und einen guten Anwalt braucht man für sowas bestimmt nicht. Wenn CC deswegen vor Gericht geht, müssten sie erstmal die Lieferverzögerung plausibel erklären, zumal das Geld bereits überwiesen wurde.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Lionhead (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*



			
				Student schrieb:
			
		

> Also nach 2 Monaten ist es sicherlich nicht vorschnell, eine solche Vermutung zu äußern und hier nachzufragen, oder?
> 
> Und einen guten Anwalt braucht man für sowas bestimmt nicht. Wenn CC deswegen vor Gericht geht, müssten sie erstmal die Lieferverzögerung plausibel erklären, zumal das Geld bereits überwiesen wurde.
> 
> ...


 
Doch das ist vorschnell, weil er nicht schriftlich angemahnt hat. 
Verbindliche Auskünfte bekommt man immer noch per Brief.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*



			
				dntkoto schrieb:
			
		

> Man hat mich daraufhin telefonisch informiert, dass Sportex wohl Lieferschwierigkeiten habe.


Ich habe gerade selber durch eine Anfrage bei Sportex auch eine derartige sichere Aussage erhalten, daß der Vertrieb auf Ockert (Tica) umgestellt wird und anscheinend ein (Groß)händler mehr in der Linie sitzt |evil:

Bleibt eigentlich nur anzurufen und bei unklarem Liefertermin zu stornieren, sollte an sich ohne weitere Problem klappen. 

Ohne das wirklich vom Kundenwunsch selber aufzuklären macht der Händler aber auch nichts unrechtes zu warten, da er ja davon ausgehen muß, daß du genau diese Ruten wirklich haben willst.


----------



## dntkoto (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Danke für die Resonanz!
Aber ich glaube ich muß hier was richtig stellen.
a.) Ich hab versucht CC MEHRMALS per E-Mail zu erreichen und wollte  nachfragen, wie es nun aussieht. Kommt die Lieferung noch oder nicht! Es wurde nicht geantwortet!!! Ich habe nicht einmal sondern 5-6mal angerufen.Keine Antwort.

b.) Heutzutage liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass abgezockt wird. 
Hört man ja immer wieder. Ich finde es sehr schön, dass den Herrn Balkow (so heißt der Inhaber, denke ich zumindest) einige
kennen. Ich kenne ihn nicht. Und deshalb wollte ich eben im Board nachfragen.

c.) Ich denke nicht, dass ich einen guten Anwalt brauche, denn
es muß, so glaube ich, erlaubt sein, seine Gedanken in diesem Board frei zu äußern. Wenn auch vorsichtig. Das habe ich getan.

Also, ich will hier niemanden anschwärzen. Ich habe den Jungs von der CC jetzt Zeit gegeben bis zum 10. 07.. 
Also hoffe ich einmal das Beste.

dntkoto


----------



## dorschhai (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

So wie sich das anhört: Servicewüste Deutschland, mal wieder...
Wäre bei weitem nicht der erste Fall.


----------



## Lionhead (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*



			
				dntkoto schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Resonanz!
> Aber ich glaube ich muß hier was richtig stellen.
> a.) Ich hab versucht CC MEHRMALS per E-Mail zu erreichen und wollte nachfragen, wie es nun aussieht. Kommt die Lieferung noch oder nicht! Es wurde nicht geantwortet!!! Ich habe nicht einmal sondern 5-6mal angerufen.Keine Antwort.
> 
> ...


 
Was hälst du denn mal von einem Brief per Einschreiben.

Manchmal landen E-mails im Spamfilter.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## doggie (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Was hälst du denn mal von einem Brief per Einschreiben.
> 
> Manchmal landen E-mails im Spamfilter.
> 
> Jan "Lionhead"


 
Hallo,

ich kann nicht nachvollziehen was das soll?#d 

Ein online-shop wickelt doch all seine deals per email ab! Oder glaubst, Du dass eine Bestellmail auch im spamfilter landen würde....#d  

Ich glaube Du hast vergessen, dass "dntkoto" seiner Verpflichtung (Bezahlung) umgehend nachgekommen ist. Warum sollte ER nochmalig Kosten (Einschreiben) auf sich nehmen,  nur um zu erfahren ob der onlineshop zwischenzeitlich sein Geld gut verwaltet?!

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## Lionhead (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*



			
				doggie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann nicht nachvollziehen was das soll?#d
> 
> ...


Ruhig Blut.
Meine eigenen negativen Erfahrungen sagen mir, daß es sicherer ist, das Geld für das Einschreiben auszugeben.
Welche Beweise für eine Kontaktaufnahme/Mahnung hat er denn ?
Ob die E-mail tatsächlich per Spamfilter rausgefiltert worden ist, absichtlich gelöscht von der CC oder was auch immer ist schwerer zu beweisen als der Zugang per Brief.

Vielleicht hat die CC bei dir mehrere Fehler gemacht.

Bevor du nicht alle üblichen Wege zur Kontaktaufnahme versuchst hast, hast du nichts in der Hand.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## dntkoto (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*



> Meine eigenen negativen Erfahrungen sagen mir, daß es sicherer ist, das Geld für das Einschreiben auszugeben.
> Welche Beweise für eine Kontaktaufnahme/Mahnung hat er denn ?
> Ob die E-mail tatsächlich per Spamfilter rausgefiltert worden ist, absichtlich gelöscht von der CC oder was auch immer ist schwerer zu beweisen als der Zugang per Brief.
> 
> ...


Danke Doggie! Genauso sehe ich das auch!
Sollten meine E-Mails an CC wirklich ausgefiltert worden sein, 
ist das das Problem von CC. Nicht meines. Übrigens habe ich 
Fristen gesetzt und angemahnt. Mein Rechtsanwalt ist bereits 
informiert und wird nach Ende der Frist auch ein kleines Briefchen (per Einschreiben) an CC schicken. 
Hier gehts ja auch nicht um Leben und Tod. Nur um einen
gewissen Geldbetrag, den ich bei Nichteinhaltung des Vertrages
seitens von CC zurück haben möchte. Ich bin meinen vertraglichen Pflichten nachgekommen. Da ich CC in keiner mir angenehmen Art und Weise erreichen kann, wird es wohl auf
den Rechtsanwaltsbrief hinauslaufen. Nochmalige Frist oder Geld retour. Selbstverständlich werde ich die Rechtsanwaltskosten nicht tragen. Im übrigen, habe ich schon, ich bin ja nicht blöd, eine E-Mail-Lesebestätigung vorliegen. 
Ich bin aber guter Hoffnung, dass sich, aufgrund der überwiegend guten Bewertungen im Board, die Angelegenheit irgendwie ohne gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung lösen lässt


----------



## nixfang (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Hm,

ich würde aber auch erwarten, wenn jemand was online anbietet, das er es vorrätig hat. Die Rute muss doch nicht individuell angefertigt werden...

Zumindest würde ich einen zügigen Rückruf erwarten, falls
sie die Ware VERSEHENTLICHERWEISE nicht auf Lager haben.



  Dass jemand in den Urlaub fährt, und die Kunden einfach hängen lässt glaube ich nicht.



  Ist halt nur meine Meinung.

 Fax und parallel dazu ein Normalbrief müsste doch langen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Was Lionhead schreibt ist doch auch das, was man berücksichtigen sollte und was naheliegt: Es kann immer was störend dazwischenkommen. Von den Sportex-Liefer/Vertriebsproblemen weiß ich nun, das kann man als richtig voraussetzen.

Wie groß die Catch-Company ist und wieviele Leute da Gewehr-bei-Fuß stehen, weiß ich nicht. Bei Einmannbetrieben z.B. ist eine 24h Erreichbarkeit oder sowas einfach nicht gewährleistet (Ausfall,Krankheit?). Das muß man auch mit berücksichtigen. Wenn man 5-6mal am selben Nachmittag anruft, heißt das noch lange nichts.

Aber im Post 2 höher hat dntkoto ja schon den Weg und die Optionen beschrieben, falls doch was faul gelaufen sein sollte. Telefonisch meldet sich jedenfalls gerade niemand. Wird sich bald aufklären, schätze ich mal


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*



			
				nixfang schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde aber auch erwarten, wenn jemand was online anbietet, das er es vorrätig hat. Die Rute muss doch nicht individuell angefertigt werden...


Schön wärs und ich sehe das auch so, ist bei vielen Shops aber leider nicht so bzw. die aktuelle Lagermenge ist meist bei Angelgeräten noch nicht so erkennbar (Schirmer ist da wohl ein Stück besser), bei PC-Teile-Shops ist das dagegen ja schon richtiger Standard genaue Bestandsauskünfte auf den Webseiten zu haben.

Ein weiterer Vorteil von ebay, wo das Stück im Regelfall explizit vorliegt! #6


----------



## aal-andy (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

also ich kenne den laden nicht und möchte mir auch kein urteil darüber bilden, aber wenn ich etwas bestelle und ein artikel ist längerfristig nicht lieferbar, dann macht es hier den unterschied aus, wie seriös und vertrauenswürdig ein händler ist und eben nicht - nämlich bei der rückinfo zum kunden. ein kurzer anruf oder ein email, gerade bei zahlung auf vorkasse, wäre da nicht verkehrt gewesen. und über dem zeitraum ist auch ein krankheits- oder urlaubsfall keine entschuldigung. die buchhaltung und der damit verbundene zahlungseingang per vorauskasse wird sicher auch nicht über wochen liegen geblieben sein.


----------



## fjordbutt (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> die buchhaltung und der damit verbundene zahlungseingang per vorauskasse wird sicher auch nicht über wochen liegen geblieben sein.



davon kannst du ganz getrost ausgehen 

grade in der heutigen zeit wo, man willenserklärungen auch per mail abgeben kann, muss man dntkoto kein falsches handeln vorwerfen. service schaut für mich anders aus. ich würde das geld auf jedenfall zurück verlangen und wo anders die rute kaufen! selbst wenn dir jetzt versprochen wird die rute ist bis zum 8.8. bei dir, ich würd dem kaum glauben schenken...


----------



## Student (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*



			
				dntkoto schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen, habe ich schon, ich bin ja nicht blöd, eine E-Mail-Lesebestätigung vorliegen.



Das war bestimmt der SPAM-Filter 

Mfg

Student


----------



## dntkoto (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Asche auf mein Haupt!! 
Ich garantiere, dass ich nicht böswillig handelte!
Seit heute nachmittag ca. 16 Uhr habe ich meinen
Glauben an die (ehrliche) Menschheit wiedererlangt!
Catch-Company hat sich telefonisch bei mir gemeldet
und sich entschuldigt. Man hat mir wirklich glaubhaft
vermitteln können, dass widrigste Umstände (kein Spam-Filter)
dazu geführt haben, dass meine Mails einfach untergegangen sind! Man hat mir, übrigens sehr sehr höflich, erklärt, dass
Sportex im Moment nicht liefern kann. Ich bekomme für eine
Rute mein Geld zurück, die andere Rute ist schon unterwegs!
Also, vielmals Entschuldigung an die Catch-Company und
für alle diejenigen, die die Catch-Company aufgrund meines
Threads meiden wollten, tut es nicht.

Alles wieder im Lot
Und wir werden Weltmeisterschaftsdritter!!!

Bis denne
DNTKOTO


----------



## fjordbutt (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

na bitte, da hat sich doch der thread gelohnt, schön das du bald wieder anglen gehn kannst, petri|wavey:


----------



## Willhecht (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Hallo Boardies,
es sind ja die verschiedensten Meinungen über diesen Händler vertreten. Meine erfahrung mit "DIESEM" soll der nachfolge Text belegen, hierbei handelt es sich um die verzweifelten Versuche, bei CatchCompany etwas in Erfahrung zu bringen:
"Hallo Herr Voigt,
die Art und weise, wie Sie mit mir als Kunde umspringen, verwundert mich doch sehr.
Nach unserem Telefongespräche bezüglich meiner Online-Bestellung (3 Rozemeiertaschen grün) und Ihrer schnellen Reaktion, dass dieser Artikel so nicht mehr zu liefern ist, war ich der Meinung, in Ihnen einen fairen Lieferanten gefunden zu haben.
Allem Anschein nach ist dies aber nicht der Fall. Ich habe Ihnen den Betrag über die telefonisch geänderte Bestellung, die Ware ist bei Ihnen laut Ihrer Auskunft vorrätig gewesen, am 08.06.07 überwiesen. Bis heute, den 22.06.07, habe ich auf meine Nachfragen über Email, Anrufe und FAX (siehe unten), weder eine Lieferung noch eine Rückmeldung bekommen.
Ehrlich gesagt ist mir so was noch nie untergekommen und ich empfinde dies mittlerweile als Frechheit. Eine schnelle Rückinfo ist nicht zu viel verlangt.
Daher fordere ich Sie hiermit auf, mir eine Rückinformation beziehungsweise die Lieferung innerhalb einer Woche (bis zum 29.06.2007) abgeschlossen zu haben. Weitere rechtliche Konsequenzen werden danach eingeleitet.
Mit noch freundlichen Grüßen
Ralph Hoff


Emails am 14.06.07 20:27 Uhr und 15.06.07 11:30 Uhr
Anrufe am 16.06.2007 13:13 Uhr („Der Teilnehmer ist zur Zeit nicht erreichbar“), 17.06.07 13:04 Uhr Der Teilnehmer ist zur Zeit nicht erreichbar“), 18.06.07 18:27 Uhr Der Teilnehmer ist zur Zeit nicht erreichbar“), 21.06.07 14:07 Uhr und 22.06.07 1028 Uhr 
Faxe am: 18.06.07 19:22 Uhr (nicht erreichbar), 21.06.07 14:20 Uhr und heute"
Soweit zu eventuellen Entschuldigungen.
Ich bin echt neugierig, wie er jetzt auf eine adäquate Anzeige reagiert.
Willhecht


----------



## Chris7 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Ich habe vor ca. zwei Wochen Shads bei CC bestellt, die auch ohne lange Verzögerungen geliefert wurden. Es gibt sie also noch, die Catch Company.


----------



## Rotauge (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Es gibt sie noch, Chris. Aber solche Händler unterstütze ich nicht mehr.


----------



## gobio (20. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Diese Probleme treten anscheinend auch erst seit dem Besitzerwechsel auf! Von mir gibt es, wei im anderen thread erwähnt, nun auch eine Strafanzeige wegen Verdacht auf Betrug.


----------



## noworkteam (22. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

hat schon jemand das rechtlich notwendige Impressum beim Shop gefunden ???

|kopfkrat

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## honeybee (22. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*



noworkteam schrieb:


> hat schon jemand das rechtlich notwendige Impressum beim Shop gefunden ???



Jo und zwar hier


----------



## iguana417 (22. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Steht unter Info


----------



## gobio (23. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Allerdings bringen einem diese Bedingungen hier nicht sehr viel. 

_"Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z. B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail)..." _

E-mails werden nicht gelesen, Telefonnummer geht nicht und das gleiche beim Fax. Mein Einschreiben mit Rückschein wurde ebenfalls noch nicht abgeholt. Dieses ging letzte Woche raus.

Ebenso ist der Punkt_ "4. Lieferzeiten" "Nachfrist mit Ablehnungsandrohung zu setzen und nach deren erfolglosem Ablauf hinsichtlich der im Vertrag befindlichen Lieferung oder Leistung vom Vertrag zurückzutreten."_

nicht tragbar. Denn wie soll man zurück treten und eine frist zu Lieferung setzen, wenn diese nicht gelesen, beantwortet bzw. beachtet wird!?

Ich hab nun jemanden gefunden der ggf. mal während der Öffnungszeiten für mich da vorbei schaut und hoffe so etwas heraus zu bekommen. Ansonsten gibt es morgen eine Anzeige und wenn die Polizei bei ihm klingelt wird er wohl wach werden. 

Oder wie geht ihr nun vor??


----------



## Der Major (23. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Also ich habe wie im anderen Thread schon gesagt am 25.7.07
Strafanzeige gestellt.
Selbst da drauf warte ich jetzt schon vier Wochen....
Der Typ ist auf jedenfall n abzocker,das ist meine Meinung!
Nur was man noch außer ner Anzeige jetzt noch machen soll weiß ich auch nicht...
Vorbeifahren geht bei knapp 600KM pro strecke leider nicht|gr:


----------



## gobio (23. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Ich hab jemanden über ein Onlinegame gefunden der für mich da mal hin fährt. Zusätzlich hab ich seine ganzen Partner angeschrieben und mit entsprechend Hintergrundinfos nach Daten von dem efragt. Allerdings hat  so ziemlich keiner von denen noch daten bzw. Kontakt zu dem. 

 Zusätzlich hab ich mal dem landesanglerverband Berlin ne mail gesendet. Diese wurde zwar gelesen aber es gab keine Antwort (was ich nicht gerade Kollegial unter Anglern finde). 

Strafanzeige werde ich ebenfalls noch stellen. Hast denn über die Polizei mal weitere Info´s dazu bekommen? Z.B. ob die den erreicht haben oder so?

Wenn Du möchtest, dann gib mir mal per PM deine handynummer und ich teile ihm diese mit, wenn mein Kollege den am Dienstag ggf. erreicht und der Händler mich dann anruft.


----------



## Bernhard* (23. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass es den Shop im reellen Leben schon seit Monaten nicht mehr gibt. Anscheinend wurde "nur" vergessen, die Homepage vom Server zu nehmen! Wenn man z.B. auf das Gewinnspiel schaut... das ist von Anfang 2006!!

So lachlässig kann doch sonst keiner sein, oder?

Ich selber habe bei diesem Shop früher einige Male bestellt und hatte nie Probleme.


----------



## gobio (23. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Das Geschäft soll es wohl noch geben. Jedenfalls ist nen Kumpel da längs gegangen und da waren noch Artikel drin.


----------



## zrako (23. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

da bin ich ja froh, daß ich meinen brolly doch nicht dort bestellt habe.


----------



## gobio (23. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

So wie es aussieht tut sich da nen bissl was. 

Siehe anderen thread: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=81598&highlight=catch-company&page=13

Tja. Das er da aber "wegen widrigen Umständen" schreibt finde ich schon ein wenig suspekt und ich hätte es wirklich besser gefunden wenn er den genauen Grund angibt. So wie es da steht sieht es eher aus als ob es nur eine hinhaltetaktik/Ausrede ist. So ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.


----------



## iguana417 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

ist schon eine seltsame geschichte das ganze....
bin mal gespannt, wie sich das noch fortsetzt...


----------



## gobio (23. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*



iguana417 schrieb:


> ist schon eine seltsame geschichte das ganze....
> bin mal gespannt, wie sich das noch fortsetzt...



sehe grad das du aus Berlin bist. Kennst den laden? Also ich hab nun einfach mal an seine angegebene e-mailadresse geschrieben und werd morgen wohl zusätzlich mal anrufen.
Ne Chance hat ja jeder verdient. Nur ob ich da dann auch in Zukunft bestelle sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## iguana417 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

War noch nie in dem laden gewesen. kenne ihn auch nur hier aus dem board.
habe da letztes jahr auch was drüber gelesen, da haben sich aber die mods mit aus einander gesetzt. ( wenn ich das jetzt nicht verwechsel ) aber da waren es auch wiedriege umstände gewesen. suche das mal mal morgen wieder aus den tiefen des boards raus....


----------



## iguana417 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

ich bestelle da aber auch nicht. meistens geh ich eh zum händler und wenn ich bestelle, dann nur auf nachnahme.dann weiss ich, das das paket da ist wenn ich bezahle. 
sicher ist sicher...


----------



## gobio (23. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

In Zukunft werd ich da auch anders vorgehen. Eher auf Kreditkartenzahlung, Nachnahme oder Lastschrift achten. Wobei die kleine Sondergebühr für Nachnahme kann man ja auch verkraften wenn man mal den aufwand und den ärger dagegen hält. 
Ich werd morgen mal gucken was passiert und euch auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## iguana417 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

in dem Threat den du gelinkt hast, da ab seite 6 schaltet sich mod thomas ein....


----------



## micha_2 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

mit dem anrufen kanste wohl knicken. habe seit meiner bestellung ende juni bestimmt 30ig mal versucht dort jemand zu erreichen. das hat beim 1. mal geklappt u dann nich wieder. einschreiben/rückschein wird nich abgeholt. emails nich beantwortet. anzeige würde in dieser woche der berliner polizei übergeben, da für mich es auch leider 250km nach berlin sind, sonst würde ich dort gerne mal persönlich vorbeischauen


----------



## gobio (24. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

So. Ich war mal so frei und habe bei Ihm auf Handy angerufen. 

Laut seiner Aussage bearbeitet er heute die Mails die an webmaster@catch-company.de gegeangen sind und sendet eine entsprechende antwort. 

Ich werde heute abend bzw. morgen früh meine Mails mal durchschauen und entsprechendes hier posten.


----------



## Der Major (24. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Is ja alles schön und gut,
aber jetzt sollen wir ihm auch noch sagen wem er Geld schuldet,
die Arbeit kann er sich alleine machen,is ja wohl nicht schwer zu gucken
wer Überwiesen hat und wem er nichts geschickt hat!
Ich bin immernoch stinksauer über diese ganze aktion und
Bedingt durch widrige Umstände ist es mir leider nicht möglich die Anzeige 
zurück zu ziehen bis er selber drauf kommt das er mir Geld "schuldet"!
Vorallem weil er gesagt hat das alles auf Lager sei und er die 
Ware sofort losschickt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Hier die Infos (nach unten scrollen):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=81598&page=13


----------



## gobio (27. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Jo. Habe mir erlaubt ihn am Freitag mal an zu rufen. Er hatte mir zugesagt die mail zu bearbeiten und eine entsprechende antwort sollte ich bis dahin auch erhalten. Ich war so nett und hab bis Samstag gewartet. Keine Mail und gelesen wurde meine Mail auch nicht. 

Ich werde heute ab 12 Uhr wieder anrufen und mal schaun was er zu sagen hat. Keine Reaktion und er bekommt von mir auch eine Anzeige wegen Verdacht des Betruges. Denn dieser erhärtet sich immer mehr und die sog. widrigen Umstände. Ich weiß nicht.


----------



## gobio (31. August 2007)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

So. Ware gestern erhalten.


----------



## zandergott73 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

Hallo zusammen!Hatte auch schon ein riesiges Theater mit CC.Vor circa eineinhalb jahren bestellte ich Angelartikel um circa 300 Euro.Nachdem ich nach drei Wochen nichts von CC hörte,weder Ware noch Geld zurück bekam,versuchte ich Kontakt zum Shop aufzunehmen.Weder hat er das Telefon abgenommen noch auf meine Mails geantwortet.Ich probierte es sage und schreibe 3 Wochen.Nichts!Hab dann ne Anzeige gemacht und dann kam plötzlich ein anruf von CC.Er könne die Ware nicht liefern,ob ich noch warten möchte,oder das geld zurücküberwiesen.Diese unverschämtheit!Natürlich sagte ich geld zurück.Aber nach drei Wochen hatte ichs immer noch nicht.Egal die Anzeige war ja schon am laufen.Fast ein Jahr später bekam ich dann das geld zurück.Das beste war dann noch,die Anzeige wurde fallen gelassen.Das man dem A.... seinen Shop nicht zu tut ist eine bodenlose Frechheit.Schönen Tag noch


----------



## schmittchen (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Catch-Company: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop gemacht?*

habe da auch einmal bestellt und die sachen nach 3 monaten bekommen .nie wieder sage ich euch


----------

